# Auguri Vanda per i tuoi 8.000!!!



## Silvia10975

Un abbraccio grandissimo... d'oltreoceano!
Spero con te di poter imparare il portoghese 

COMPLIMENTI PER I TUOI 8.000 POST!!!

e grazie per tutto l'aiuto che dai!

Silvia​


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Vanda, e obrigado pelo seu trabalho incansável!


----------



## Mate

*¡Muchas pero muchas felicitaciones, Vanda!*​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Wow Vandita, Muitos parabéns!! 
*


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Vanda!!, ¡muchas gracias por tu colaboración!


----------



## Tomby

* Vanda: Parabéns pelos seus 8000 posts!* 
Agradeço imensamente o seu trabalho no fórum, importantíssimo para os que estudamos e amamos a língua portuguesa. 
Bem-haja!
Tombatossals


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada a todos! Tem um pouquinho de vocês em cada um dos 8000; uma aprendizagem em cada novo  post!  Sou eu quem agradeço!


----------



## fsabroso

Vandita, 

Que placer el saludarte. Recibe mis felicitaciones por toda esta ayuda brindada.

Felicitaciones!


----------



## Macunaíma

O quê? Um thread em homenagem à Vanda e eu chego atrasado?! Mas que canalha!

Vanda, você é tão...tão...como dizer? Feminina...maternal...encantadora...e, claro, inteligente, sagaz...e divertida também!

Parabéns, Vanda! 

_Macu_


----------



## AGATHA2

Ahhhh, Vanda!!!!! Obrigadissima por tantos comentarios utís. Voce foi a primeira pessoa que "encontrei" nesse forum e fiquei desde o primero momento com uma impressao muito positiva. 

PARABENS ​


----------



## Ayazid

*Muitos parabéns Vanda! *

*Você tem ajudado muito a todos que têm interesse nesta língua belíssima e eu realmente não consigo imaginar este fórum sem seu trabalho!*

*Obrigado pelo tempo e paciência!*


----------



## Gévy

¡Muchas felicidades, Vanda, guapa!

Ya es un número importante de ayudas prestadas llenas de simpatía.

¡Parabens!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada a todos vocês por tornar possível que todo dia seja uma nova descoberta, uma nova faceta lingüística a considerar! Não seriam 8000 se não fosse por todos vocês, meus colaboradores!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

I knew I'd be LATE! 

Sorry Vanda, you know what they say: "es difícil ganarle a la genética".  

De todas formas, como dice el refrán, más vale tarde que nunca, así que aquí están mis súper-súper felicitaciones: ...

Besitos desde Caracas,

VS.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola, VANDAAAAAAAAAA, CARA AMIGA!

Vanda, qué rápida, ¿no? Ya la semana que viene nos sales con los 9000.

_Lindinha_, gracias por tu trabajo, eres una moderadora muy dedicada, siempre tan eficiente, tan colaboradora y rápida. Esta mujer tiene una paciencia de oro, qué don tan grande. Amiga, agradezco por la tolerancia... Ay es que a veces nos pasamos.

No hay que olvidar a las consultoras de assuntos aleatórios a los que Vanda siempre recurre, ahh Vanda tan buenesita, sin ti qué sería del foro portugués: nosso amado cantinho.

Maravillosos son los recursos del foro portugués, sin lugar a duda, los mejores de WRF. 

_Parabéns_, ModTeresinha.

Estefanía.

P.S: ¡Estoy como Macu, indignada, cómo es posible que haya llegado tarde a esta _balada!_


----------



## Vanda

Meninas, vocês não chegaram tarde, mas bem cedo para a próxima!
De novo, muito obrigada pelo carinho! É que vocês merecem!


----------



## Mangato

Parabens Vanda. Depois de todo o que gente tem dito,  que mais posso dizer. Entranhavel

Um beijão enorme

Mangato


----------



## Fernando

Muchísimas gracias por tus posts, Vanda.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Vanda said:


> Não seriam 8000 se não fosse por todos vocês, meus colaboradores!


 
Você tem razão, lindinha, nós somos muito perguntões, hehehehehehehe.

Um grande abraço para você lá em Minas Gerais.


----------



## jonquiliser

Estimada Vanda, da minha parte também, moitas felicidades mas sobre tudo, obrigada por toda a tua ajuda!! Un beijo muito grande!


----------



## Vanda

Gente, desculpem-me o atraso, mas nunca é tarde para agradecer.  Fica válido o que eu já disse acima!


----------



## Jaén

Vanda:

Quem é vivo, sempre aparece, e eu não podia deixar de expressar meu agradecimento, mesmo que um pouquinho atrasado 

Como alguém disse por aqui, você é maternal, mas eu vejo você como uma grande irmã, sempre preocupada que tudo tenha ficado claro, preocupação que quase sempre está demais, já que você é impecável!!

MUITO OBRIGADO POR NOS PERMITIR APRENDER UM POUQUINHO DE VOCÊ A CADA DIA!!

Com carinho, 

Alberto.


----------



## panjabigator

Ola Vanda!
Legal!  8000 Posts!  Guau!

Me parece que llego tarde para congratularte, pero mejor tarde que nunca!  Gracias por todas tus aportaciones, que han sido siempre una placer de leer (cuando tengo el tiempo de buscar las palabras en el diccionario ).  Quizás cuando alcanzas 9000 estaré participando más en el foro de portugués!

Um abraço forte!


----------



## Vanda

Jaén, não estou muito satisfeita com seu sumiço do nosso fórum, ainda mais agora que li um thread sobre sua participação em outros fóruns! Vou pensar se vou dizer algo lá, depois do seu desprezo para com nosso cantinho. 

Panja, você é um garoto esperto e tenho certeza de que o dicionário é só para despistar, portanto pode correr para participar mais no fórum! Suas perguntas são sempre intrigantes.


----------



## Eva Maria

Estimada Vanda,

Más que una gran madre que acoge amorosamente a sus polluelos, te veo como un gran cerebro organizador y perfeccionista que ama que todo esté bien atado (no niego la maravilla de lo maternal, el origen de todo el amor, y me puede parecer – y efectivamente ser - incluso más importante que la inteligencia, pero creo sinceramente - y pienso precisamente que todas las mods (y en particular estoy pensando además de en ti, Vanda, también en Cintia&Martine y Gévy; y asimismo en muchísimas foreras) -, demuestran que la principal virtud de la mujer, y la más poderosa, es su cerebro organizador y perfeccionista, unido al esencial toque femenino y maternal, lo que crea una combinación insuperable para cualquier hombre (mod o no, jajajaja). 

¿Verdad que si Vanda fuera un hombre, nadie hubiera hecho hincapié en su femineidad y en su carácter maternal, sino sólo – y ante todo - en su inteligencia? (Y yo me pregunto, ¿acaso un hombre no puede ser paternal, amoroso y cariñoso, sin por ello ser menos masculino, además de inteligente (en el caso de que en efecto sea inteligente, quiero decir; porque ser hombre no va unido necesariamente a la inteligencia)? Estoy segura de que algunos de los mods (y muchos foreros también), sino todos, son cariñosos además de inteligentes; o podrían ser ambas cosas, si quisieran.

NOTA: Todo este rollo viene para disimular que mi portugués es fatal! 

Bueeeno, vaaale, lo intento:

Obrigadíssima pelo tempo e paciência (oh, as lingüiças e salsichas!!!!)

Muitos parabéns pelos seus primeiros 8000 posts! (mais, mais!!)

Beijinhos,

Eva Maria


----------



## Vanda

Eva Maria, uau! Sem palavras!  Estamos aqui para ajudar e ser ajudados! Obrigada pelas palavras imerecidas!


----------

